# OMG....are you kidding me?  A cat licking brush for owners to use?



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2018)

Would I ever date a guy who did this?

Big fat NO!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2018)

What a terrible idea. I loved the cats we had but never would I buy that. I think I saw that on Shark Tank the TV program. I don't think the Sharks gave them any funding for it. I guess they decided to try and pitch it themselves.


----------



## AprilSun (Dec 17, 2018)

I own a cat but there is no way I would get that. It's so ridiculous, it's stupid!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2018)

Gross!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 17, 2018)

Strange on so many levels 
Im embarrassed looking at it


----------

